# Other MoHo sites



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is any one on this one from here?

http://motorroamers.boards.net/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is any one on this one from here?
> 
> http://motorroamers.boards.net/


Had quick look.

Not very active. Most posts in last year were by 'motorhomemike' the Administrator, except for one post 8 hours ago by 'Stanner' in reply to a post last Aug.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Had quick look.
> 
> Not very active. Most posts in last year were by 'motorhomemike' the Administrator, except for one post 8 hours ago by 'Stanner' in reply to a post last Aug.


I joined when MHF was going through a bad patch, made a few post on it, and dismissed it as a waste of time, and went to MoHoOwners which is a good site if a little quiet sometimes.

I got an email from Roamers this morning.

"hi all, well I have turned this site back on after a long break from motorhoming and forums .but have now re-joined the the world so if you would like to join us here and spread the word about motorhoming events feel free to do so. mike"

If he just turns the site on and off at a whim I reckon I'll leave him to it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think there are enough really. MHF, Wildies, OAL, Fun, Moaners. How many do we need that can offer anything different. Oh yeah www.motorhomefruitcakes.co.uk The premier site of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm on most if not all, but seldom use some as they are a bit slow, and I don't want to post the same thing on all of them, so I look for things to respond to if I can help, but I'm on here most, Owners, SBMCC, & DIYMH in that order.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I believe a lot of Roamers left and formed Motor-Homers.... http://motorhome.forumotion.co.uk/

but it's pretty quiet there as well.


----------

